# hs928 won't start with choke closed but will on slow



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i have a hs928 that won't start in morning on choke. but if i put it on slow it will start.

i cleaned out the carb, changed plug. adjusted idle speed and top speed are right where they should be. after it is warmed up it starts fine everytime.

this machine runs real good. another thing. after it is warmed up i try to shut it down by choking it and it runs rough but doesn't stall out.

shouldn't it stall on choke? 

i tried adjusting choke but not sure if i am doing it right. i tried following the directions in the shop manual.

anything else i should check? or does it sound like the choke needs adjustment as it does not help the motor to start when cold.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

What's "cold" for Lake Tahoe in June? It might not need choke and is set a little rich to run in snow? Just guessing. Assuming when adjusting choke you verified the butterfly rotates to complete close freely? I know on some Kawasaki engines the Mikuni carbs will not completely close the choke butterfly and make them a pia to start.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I'd go back to the carb, remove the side Welch plug, Tecumseh? If the carb is dirty it will run on full choke.

I did a post on thoroughly cleaning carbs, search for that. Or buy a Chinese carb.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I'd go back to the carb, remove the side Welch plug, Tecumseh? If the carb is dirty it will run on full choke.
> 
> I did a post on thoroughly cleaning carbs, search for that. Or buy a Chinese carb.


 It's a............... HONDA HS928............ 
I think the paint falls of and the tires automatically go flat if a Tecumseh is mounted on Honda snowblowers:grin:


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Honda? Whoops, ???? don't ask me how I missed that. ???? I see that HS928.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

jtclays said:


> What's "cold" for Lake Tahoe in June? It might not need choke and is set a little rich to run in snow? Just guessing. Assuming when adjusting choke you verified the butterfly rotates to complete close freely? I know on some Kawasaki engines the Mikuni carbs will not completely close the choke butterfly and make them a pia to start.


it hadn't been started since March maybe so i thought it needed choke. wouldn't even almost start on choke. so i put it halfway slow and fast and it sputtered for a second or two and then ran great.

i ran it on off and on for about 30 minutes. it started easy and ran great at both low and high throttle.

the next morning ( around 40 degrees ) I tried choking it to start and no go. same thing.
just did the same thing. put it on slow/medium and it started.

i have a couple other Hondas and they always start when choked so this machine is different.

what makes me confused is this machine runs great once it gets going. the way the Honda carb is I don't know how you can see if the butterfly is closing all the way in the choked position. I can move the top part on carb in both directions opening and closing the choke and that works right.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

My Stihl gear Backpack blowers, trimmers etc. Do not require any choke or priming to start most days now that temps are warmer. If I put the choke on it will be flooded and start hard even on first start of the day. Then I have to hold WOT and crank till it clears. So warm days I try starting with no ckoke first and choke if start fails. I guess what Im saying is starting is different in warm temps. I have also found that starting can vary from machine to machine of the same model.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Prime said:


> My Stihl gear Backpack blowers, trimmers etc. Do not require any choke or priming to start most days now that temps are warmer. If I put the choke on it will be flooded and start hard even on first start of the day. Then I have to hold WOT and crank till it clears. So warm days I try starting with no ckoke first and choke if start fails. I guess what Im saying is starting is different in warm temps. I have also found that starting can vary from machine to machine of the same model.


i'm hoping you are right. i spent several hours checking, double things, choke adjustment, general tuneup and carb clean out.

we'll see when the weather turns cold. it runs very well after I start it so you are probably right.

most machines stall out when you put full choke on, don't they? my other machines do but this one does not. it just runs rough. maybe the choke is not fully closed.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Yes sounds as tho the choke is not closing all the way. Some have choke cable and some are auto or zone start. May need some adjustment to the cable.


----------

